
How to Be Competitive in a Post-Covid World - JaneKCall
https://www.bmnt.com/post/how-to-be-competitive-in-a-post-covid-world
======
JaneKCall
The businesses that think everything will go back to “the way things were” are
operating on a going-out-of-business strategy. The businesses that will thrive
in this new environment are those that will continue to leverage the tools and
processes they adopted during the crisis. They’ll be the ones to capture new
opportunities and drive their recovery faster than the competition.

